# exhaust manifold



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Going through parts I noticed my manifold on my 428 is off a ramair 3 400. Should I change this or is it ok


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Could you post a picture that shows most of the manifold? If it's really a RA III piece, it's a good one - hopefully you have them on both sides.

Bear


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

You can see a little more in this picture. Ill try to swing by the shop on the way to work to get more.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

hope these are better


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep, them are the RA pieces. They're good for a stockish engine, prolly up to 450 HP.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Ok thanks. I have no clue at this time what hp/torque is for the car. Hoping to have it finished and back on the road by the 20th. Guess ill dyno it as soon as I can. My 428 seems to be just a block at this point its a frankenstien


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have some nice manifolds there. Definitely the ones to run for a street car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Those are definitely what you want for a mild to moderate street engine. They run "almost as good" as headers without any of the headaches.

Bear


----------

